# Swarm with laying worker ?



## silviApi (Jul 8, 2015)

I catched for the first time two swarms, not big, but they are working building combs and bringing pollen and nectar.
problem is that I think that both the hives are with laying workers. In the central frame they have 5-6 eggs in each cell. 
Does swarms arrive without queen or virgin queen ?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

They arrive with a queen, but sometimes that queen does not work out. How long ago did the swarm go into your hive?


----------



## silviApi (Jul 8, 2015)

Is just about a week.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

OK well it's unusual, but the queen could have been restricted by lack of comb. The best plan would be wait it out till these cells have capped brood and see if it is normal brood or drone brood. New swarms build worker comb first so if the brood in it is drone, there is a problem.

Do they have any stored nectar? If not, giving them some sugar syrup will give them the carbohydrates they need to build more comb faster.


----------



## silviApi (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope is only a problem of space. I don't have any other hive where to take brood (lost all moving during winter).
You are right, time will tell.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

When newly mated queens first start laying, sometimes they put more than one eggs per cell. They get the hang of it pretty fast and everything looks normal after a few days. Agree with oldtimer, give her some time to get more comb also.


----------



## silviApi (Jul 8, 2015)

I checked again. Both the hives ( I think was one but they went for two different hives ) are laying workers. 
A lot of uncapped honey, a lot of eggs, about 10 in each cell, none sealed. 
They even made a couple queen caps with 20 eggs each.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, unfortunately sounds like laying worker.


----------

